# Eclipse für Java, Python und C/C++



## Kababär (24. Nov 2016)

Hi,

da ich mich hauptsächlich mit Java beschäfitge, habe ich mir Eclipse-Neon for Java SE Developers besorgt. Aber was ist wenn ich auch noch in C/C++ programmieren will?
Muss ich da jetzt extra ein zweites Eclipse installieren (for C/C++ programmers) oder kann ich mir irgendwie "Plugins" besorgen?


----------



## InfectedBytes (24. Nov 2016)

Einfach die passendes plugins installieren.
Wobei ich für C++ lieber Visual Studio nehmen würde


----------



## Kababär (24. Nov 2016)

Ah okay hab es. War wohl auf der falschen Updatesite. 
War ich auch am überlegen, aber dann brauche ich nur mit einer IDE zu arbeiten (ausserdem finde ich VS etwas langsam).


----------



## VfL_Freak (24. Nov 2016)

oder suchst Du dies hier?
http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-ide-cc-developers/keplersr2

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Kababär (24. Nov 2016)

Ne ne, war nur das Plugin das gefehlt hat. War ja ursprünglich die Frage, ob man ein neues Eclipse installieren oder das Aktuelle um Programmiersprachen (hier C/C++) erweitern kann.


----------



## VfL_Freak (24. Nov 2016)

ah, ok ... dann mal frisch ans Werk 

Gruß Klaus


----------

